# Army recruits get Christmas break....(2 weeks)



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2017)

Really?

Other than some gentle ribbing, I'm getting too old to scoff at such things.  But I have to admit I am having a hard time wrapping my head around the idea of getting out of boot camp for 2 weeks to go home for Christmas.  Wouldn't it essentially 'undo' the work that the Drill Instructors have put in so far?

Thousands of soldiers head home for holidays from Charlotte airport


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 18, 2017)

The break is for the Drill Sergeants and support staff.  The trail is a tough schedule for everyone involved, to make them work the Christmas holidays as well would be a serious kick in the nuts - and it would be just the DS' and crew because the chow hall folks, transportation, range control, etc. aren't going to all miss their holiday to put these troopers through training.

I think Army boot camp has been doing Christmas break for a long time - I'm surprised other services don't do it as well.  Because of the volume of Soldiers that go through basic (I believe it's about 30k a year for the Army - but I may be misremembering and it's 60k).  The classes are staggered, so there's no way to time it to have no one training over Christmas break and still get the throughput necessary.

GEN Perkins, the TRADOC CDR, talks about it in his speeches when he's pitching the Army Operating Concept (AOC).  It's not just about having good ideas and plans - they have to scale.  The Army is about a million Soldiers - 470k active, the balance Reserve and NG.  That shit is tough to keep running every year.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 18, 2017)

This has been done for a very long time...it confused the shit out of me too.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah man- it's "Exodus", and it's more for the staff than anyone else, pretty much at every training school I know of. Granted- there is one class a year that gets a "break" from their training- but what's the alternative? The entire school training on Christmas day? Getting a shitty 2 or 3 day break and then nothing for New Years?

I just can't seem to understand how we couldn't adjust our schedule to manage class start/end dates around this two week period every year, but getting a break with the family from one of the most unrelenting schedules every year requires me to ask less questions in this sort of scenario.

Yeah, the students/cadets/trainees go home. But so do the Cadre. So be it.

ETA- Every school I know of does exodus. All services. I could be talking out the wrong end, but there is no one that trains over the holidays AFAIK.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 19, 2017)

Okay I'm gonna talk a little shit. Basic training is exactly what it is, a fucking summer camp event to get people in shape, some dicipline, and basic skill sets before they get to their unit and get trained up on unit sop and ttp's.

We've all heard the bullshit, mine was the last real hard whatever the fuck bullshit. Nobody who has been to a combat zone really gives two silly fucks about whatcha did in basic fucking training. Honestly I always viewed people who harped on basic training as troops who havent done anything better, so the default back to what they know.

Shit talking done...

Christmas break is for the Drill Sgts and staff, not for the recruits. Generally they lose a shit load of recruits because homes sick pussy BS when they get back. The Army doesn't like it, the training staff and DS don't like it. But people need time off and when you have massive amounts of people to train, massive amounts of training bases, staff, etc, it just makes better sense.


----------



## digrar (Dec 19, 2017)

We do it in Australia as well, certainly it's for the instructors benfit, not the recruits, as it's already a pretty punishing posting for the cadre staff.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I'm all for some friendly ribbing and shit talking. But this is probably the 5th or 6th stupid post I've read from you @Ooh-Rah about "Army boot camp".



Check the “dot” thread. Barely a week goes by where I don’t post something  “mock worthy” regarding my beloved Corps.

To add - come on man. Watching a recruit tell his Drill Sgt he can’t throw his garnade because he lost it is funny. Watching an NCO trying to load her magazine backward is funny. Sad, but funny.  The fact that they are both “Army” is not my problem. 

In regard to this thread. I made it very clear in my OP that I am not “mocking” Army boot camp. I was simply surprised to learn that they send recruits home mid-training. 

Anything more on this, let’s take it to PM. Cool?


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 19, 2017)

Do I get to buy an "I survived Christmas in the Depot" t-shirt now?

Joking aside, I see it from the support staff side, but not from the recruit/Private side. The logistics cannot be easy, but at the end of the day, those in a support role are mostly doing it because they have a large servants blanket. On Christmas Day in boot camp we watched a movie. We were allowed to buy one thing of candy and afterwords we hydrated it out of us. The only time we had training evolutions stopped aside from weekends was Thanksgiving, Christmas Day, and New Year's. Graduation still went on without a hitch on Jan. 03.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 19, 2017)

My 2 cents. When I went through basic, yes back when Christ was a corporal, I took the two week Christmas break. It didn't undo anything but it did suck having to go back. I was a good soldier who didn't mind basic training, so it must have been difficult on those that had a hard time with basic. In retrospect, I think it would be better to keep on keeping on, but I understand that staff needs a break.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 19, 2017)

To add, the Army now depends more on the soldiers first unit to train the soldier. Basic is more of an introduction 101 to the Army than ever before. So, it doesn't have a great effect on soldier readiness to give them a two week break.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 19, 2017)

I always find it interesting how the different branches conduct its training, and on why they do what they do.  It's a look into that service's mind and philosophy.  I went to Navy boot in winter so I missed any holidays, but Sundays were remarkably laid back.

In Navy OCS and in direct commission school, the last half (third?) is way laid back, the nights and weekends are essentially your own.

I can see both sides of the argument to keep recruits _in situ_ but I know in WWII recruits in all branches typically got holidays off, and the war turned out pretty well for us.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 19, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Do I get to buy an "I survived Christmas in the Depot" t-shirt now?
> 
> Joking aside, I see it from the support staff side, but not from the recruit/Private side. The logistics cannot be easy, but at the end of the day, those in a support role are mostly doing it because they have a large servants blanket. On Christmas Day in boot camp we watched a movie. We were allowed to buy one thing of candy and afterwords we hydrated it out of us. The only time we had training evolutions stopped aside from weekends was Thanksgiving, Christmas Day, and New Year's. Graduation still went on without a hitch on Jan. 03.



Exactly. I was there from November to January! We hit every holiday and got to watch a movie as you did. I was fine for having gone through it.

With that said, it really doesn't matter to me what they do. In reality, they aren't in war so I don't care if they get breaks. I have learned to let those "little" things go by the wayside.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah, this isn't anything new. 

I have to agree that from a recruit/training standpoint, this is certainly counterintuitive. However, in the grand scheme of things, I can see how this would be of minimal concern to big Army. I'm sure there are multiple ways to go about "fixing" this issue, but as per usual, the Army didn't care to ask me...

...looking like a slow week for "news"...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 19, 2017)

Back in my day...I was smart enough to make sure my basic training/AIT OSUT start date was in January.  The best part: I didn't get jacked for two weeks of leave.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 19, 2017)

LouCar22 said:


> Yeah, this isn't anything new.
> 
> I have to agree that from a recruit/training standpoint, this is certainly counterintuitive. However, in the grand scheme of things, I can see how this would be of minimal concern to big Army.* I'm sure there are multiple ways to go about "fixing" this issue*, but as per usual, the Army didn't care to ask me...
> 
> ...looking like a slow week for "news"...


In the Army, the break gives the Drills fresh ammunition to convince recruits that they've been re-civilianized and need fresh agony to "correct" the damage.  Circa 1993, at least.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 19, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Check the “dot” thread. Barely a week goes by where I don’t post something  “mock worthy” regarding my beloved Corps.
> 
> To add - come on man. Watching a recruit tell his Drill Sgt he can’t throw his garnade because he lost it is funny. Watching an NCO trying to load her magazine backward is funny. Sad, but funny.  The fact that they are both “Army” is not my problem.
> 
> ...


Ranger school is on exodus now. I’m sure the2-3 Marines in the course are enjoying their leave right now.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 19, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> In the Army, the break gives the Drills fresh ammunition to convince recruits that they've been re-civilianized and need fresh agony to "correct" the damage. Circa 1993, at least.



Agree. When we returned after the break, it didn't take long for the drills to set us back a phase just to prove this point. Circa 1987.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 19, 2017)

In the Air National Guard, at Christmas, we were all issued cigars and hookers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> I didn't get jacked for two weeks of leave.



I thought I had read that in one of the stories.  So do these recruits have to dip 2 weeks into their leave?  

And what if they don't want to go? 

You don't have to go home, but you can't stay here?


----------



## Topkick (Dec 19, 2017)

We had to use leave.  We could stay and buff floors and pick up cigarette butts, all the while getting treated like shitbags by non- drill sergeants while our battle buddies were home with Maryjane rotten crotch, drinking beer and running the streets. A rather easy choice for a young joe.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2017)

Topkick said:


> We could stay and buff floors and pick up cigarette butts, all the while getting treated like shitbags by non- drill sergeants



And then still be punished like everyone else for going home!  Yes, a pretty easy choice.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 19, 2017)

It was "Susie" Rottencrotch in the Marines. Just FYI.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 19, 2017)

Maryjane was the better looking twin sister. Go Army!


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 20, 2017)

I deleted or edited a couple of posts that... were just not in the holiday spirit.  Carry on.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 20, 2017)

At the end of the day, regardless of them getting their time off for the holidays or not, we as a nation are turning out the very Warriors who have been carrying the fight to the enemy for the last decade. I shall move on to more important things concerning my nation rather than this issue....


----------



## Topkick (Dec 20, 2017)

You Marines are just assed-off because you didn't get to spend any time with Susie or Maryjane.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 20, 2017)

Considering the Army has been doing this for years, and it seems to be working as they still produce quality Privates, it must be an okay program. Every service has their culture, or cult, and if big Army has decided this is what it wants to do, then that is their prerogative.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 21, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I thought I had read that in one of the stories.  So do these recruits have to dip 2 weeks into their leave?
> 
> And what if they don't want to go?
> 
> You don't have to go home, but you can't stay here?



Yes, they have to burn leave.  

There probable is an option to stay, but I would imagine day on/day off CQ or staff duty and constantly cleaning latrines, buffing floors, etc. would make a strong case for going on block leave.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 21, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> Yes, they have to burn leave.
> 
> There probable is an option to stay, but I would imagine day on/day off CQ or staff duty and constantly cleaning latrines, buffing floors, etc. would make a strong case for going on block leave.



When I got Exodus, it sure didn't seem like there was an option to stay... at least not one they wanted you to exercise.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 21, 2017)

Knowing now that the Army has done this since at least the late 70's, let me see one Hooah blow crap to Hollywood Marines going to a baseball game (which for the record I didn't get to do (see above about being in boot over Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Year's).


----------

